

Chrome Extensions for Heavy Readers - Charlesmigli
http://www.slideshare.net/charlesmiglietti/read-smarter-not-harder

======
bsg75
Presented as a slide deck - one of the less efficient ways to publish
information (to an audience not in an auditorium).

~~~
Charlesmigli
Thx for the feedback I'll make a blog post out of it.

------
Charlesmigli
List of extensions: Clearly, tldr.io, Pocket, RSS Subscription,
TooManyTabsOpen, Buffer, High Contrast.

~~~
pzeups
Clearly come from Evernote

------
CodeMage
Why Pocket instead of Instapaper? I'm not sniping, I'm genuinely curious.

~~~
czzarr
as a long-time paying user of Instapaper who recently switched to Pocket, here
are my reasons:

    
    
      - a desktop mac app is available
      - I really like the 2 View options (article view and text view) as I read a lot of technical articles that include code snippets and these are rendered terribly on Instapaper
      - the iOS apps are snappier and crash way less often
      - search is baked in the apps
    

the fact it was free didn't enter into consideration at all

------
JacobiX
I use mostly iReader, It removes the ads/clutters and displays the article in
an easy to read view.

~~~
huskyr
Seconding iReader. A really nice tool, exactly right for the job. Works on
virtually all sites for me.

------
johnwatson11218
Does anyone know of a better, more modern version of zapreader? I use that
several times a week for getting through long articles from sites like the
Atlantic and the Economist. I can't believe that nobody has picked up that
idea and made something really polished.

------
rdwallis
Your submission history suggests that you are involved in the development of
at least 2 of the 7 extensions. (buffer and tldr.io)

Are any of the other extensions your work?

It's disingenuous to pretend to impartially recommend products that you work
on.

~~~
CodeMage
I fail to see where he pretended to impartially review anything.

~~~
rm999
I actually assumed it was an impartial list. I don't believe he's trying to be
misleading, but a disclosure would be nice.

------
pzeups
TLDR.io of course [http://tldr.io/tldrs/51112ad2de23f15658000035/read-
smarter-n...](http://tldr.io/tldrs/51112ad2de23f15658000035/read-smarter-not-
harder-in-chrome-without-google)

------
pzeups
That's an awesome improvements of Chrome ! (without Google by the way)

